# Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suicide



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

> Jaipur, Jun 6 (PTI): A 12-year-old boy in Sriganganagar district committed suicide by hanging from the ceiling of his house on Wednesday, apparently on hearing the news of the death of actor Jiah Khan, who died in Mumbai.
> 
> According to police, the boy, Babu , a resident of Gurunanak Basti in Sriganganagar, woke up on Tuesday morning and was watching television. Babu was a student of Class V in a private school.
> 
> ...



'Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suicide


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

kids...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

WTH is this world coming to?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

^^ "Suicide"..


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

Should I laugh or cry?
A class 5th guy and depression?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

^^ really..
kids now a days are getting too maturesarcastic: ) these days.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

^^ At that age I used to watch cartoons ( ) and didn't know/care a thing about all these worldly matters.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

^^ stupid me.. i had a b/w tv . but had PC at that time.. so...


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

WTH! Where's our younger generation going on?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



Gearbox said:


> WTH! Where's our younger generation going on?



It seems.. to "Hell"


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

This is funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

 rip


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

...and the Darwin award goes to.....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

WTH?
Kids....


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ...and the Darwin award goes to.....



you mean Charles Darwin ??


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

nope he mean Darwin Awards. Homo sapiens decline; Neo Sapiens rise! February 2013

not awarded to underage


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

Wow !

Wow !


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



Anorion said:


> nope he mean Darwin Awards. Homo sapiens decline; Neo Sapiens rise! February 2013
> 
> not awarded to underage



It's not mentioned that it is not awarded to the underaged.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

Good thing though is that younger gen aren't gonna own us anytime soon like, I think, we did to our older gen.  |)


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It's not mentioned that it is not awarded to the underaged.





> children under sixteen are not eligible to win a Darwin Award


Darwin Awards: History and Rules


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Good thing though is that younger gen aren't gonna own us anytime soon like, I think, we did to our older gen.  |)


well, every generation think they are smarter than who came before & wiser than who came after them.
So your point invalidated.


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



avinandan012 said:


> *well, every generation think they are smarter than who came before *& wiser than who came after them.
> So your point invalidated.


Very true.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



avinandan012 said:


> well, every generation think they are smarter than who came before & wiser than who came after them.
> So your point invalidated.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



Gearbox said:


> WTH! Where's our younger generation going on?



From Sin Episodes main theme song:



> What's the world come to
> When everything's going the way of the gun
> What's the world come to
> If life is a shadow of what has been done


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



AcceleratorX said:


> What's the world come to
> When everything's going the way of the gun
> What's the world come to
> If life is a shadow of what has been done



this..


----------



## theterminator (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ really..
> kids now a days are getting too maturesarcastic: ) these days.



Nowadays? How can you forget Shaktimaan fanatics? They would jump off the roof in real life & thought that Shaktimaan would save them.. come on.. its indian society man!  



Spoiler



I laughed at those who watched Shaktimaan & would argue at school that he was the best ... I would explain to them terms like "The Avengers", "Justice League" , etc. but to no avail


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



AcceleratorX said:


> From Sin Episodes main theme song:
> 
> Last edited by Happy Bytes: Today, at 3:45 AM. Reason: added a signature spreading worm....



OMG worms in Tdf!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

^^ He didn't even mention his own name in his Signature..


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

Idiot.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

Jiah Khan's suicide note given to press.



> "I don't know how to say this to you but I might as well now as I have nothing to lose. I've already lost everything. If you're reading this I might have already left or about to leave. I am broken inside. You may not have known this but you affected me deeply to a point where I lost myself in loving you. Yet you tortured me everyday. These days I see no light I wake up not wanting to wake up. There was a time I saw my life with you, a future with you. But you shattered my dreams. I feel dead inside. I've never given so much of myself to someone or cared so much. You returned my love with cheating and lies. It didn't matter how many gifts I gave you or how beautiful I looked for you. I was scared of getting pregnant but I gave myself completely the pain you have caused me everyday has destroyed every bit of me, destroyed my soul. I can't eat or sleep or think or function. I am running away from everything. The career is not even worth it anymore.
> 
> When I first met you I was driven, ambitious and disciplined. Then I fell for you, a love I thought would bring out the best in me. I don't know why destiny brought us together. After all the pain, the rape, the abuse, the torture I have seen previously I didn't deserve this. I didn't see any love or commitment from you. I just became increasingly scared that you would hurt me mentally or physically. Your life was about partying and women. Mine was you and my work. If I stay here I will crave you and miss you. So I am kissing my 10-year career and dreams goodbye. I never told you but I received a message about you. About you cheating on me. I chose to ignore it, decided to trust you. You embarrassed me. I never went out, I never went with anyone else. I am a loyal person. I never met anyone with Karthik I just wanted you to feel how you make me feel constantly. No other woman will give you as much as I did or love you as much as I did. I can write that in my blood. Things were looking up for me here, but is it worth it when you constantly feel the pain of heartbreak when the person you love wants to abuse you or threatens to hit you or cheats on you telling other girls they are beautiful or throws you out of their house when you have no where to go and you've come to them out of love or when they lie to your face or they make you chase after them in their car. Or disrespects their family. You never even met my sister. I bought your sister presents. You tore my soul. I have no reason to breathe anymore. All I wanted was love. I did everything for you. I was working for us. But you were never my partner. My future is destroyed my happiness snatched away from me. I always wished the best for you, was ready to invest what little money I had in your betterment. You never appreciated my love, Kicked me in the face. I have no confidence or self esteem left, whatever talent whatever ambition you took it all away. You destroyed my life. It hurt me so much that I waited for you for ten days and you didn't bother buying me something.
> 
> The Goa trip was my birthday present but even after you cheated I still spent on you. I aborted our baby when it hurt me deeply. You destroyed my Christmas and my birthday dinner when I came back. When I tried my hardest to make your birthday special. You chose to be away from me on Valentines Day. You promised me once we made it to one year we would get engaged. All you want in life is partying, your women and your selfish motives. All I wanted was you and my happiness you took both away from me. I spent money on you selflessly you would throw in my face. When I would cry for you. I have nothing left in this world to live for after this. I wish you had loved me like I loved you. I dreamt of our future. I dreamt of our success. I leave this place with nothing but broken dreams and empty promises. All I want now is to go to sleep and never wake up again. I am nothing. I had everything. I felt so alone even while with you. You made me feel alone and vulnerable. I am so much more than this."



SOURCE


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

Erm.....Didn't le cops say that no suicide note was found?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

Well, I've no idea. The report says her family handed it over to police.

A report was in news earlier that her family had decided to hand release suicide note to public.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

Note with deep meanings on love; I feel sad for her BF for not recognizing her love.


----------



## jasku (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

Absolutely ludicrous with the kid committing suicide, depressing suicide note by Jia.


----------



## Limitless (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*

Dafaq?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 10, 2013)

Blame it on the Mannequins !!!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Shocked' by Jiah Khan's death, 12-year-old boy commits suici*



Nanducob said:


> OMG worms in Tdf!



That is an internet joke basically; I won't tell you who "Happy Bytes" was though. It's just part of my signature though; no worm 



mastercool8695 said:


> this..



In many parts of India and the world it really does feel that way. Have you not seen recent news?


----------

